# How to avoid strating eth0 twice?

## ant1688

My notebook has eth0 (fix) and eth1 (wireless). 

Usually I need only eth1 to start. But the eth0 is always been looked for twice. This will take long if no cable connected.

I have removed the net.eth0 from the rc-update. But the kernel is still looks for the eth0 twice.

I have to remove the /etc/conf.d/net.eth0 to avoid twice looking for eth0 during boot process.

How can I keep the /etc/conf.d/net.eth0 and without automatically starting it?

----------

## boerKrelis

Probably, one of the services you start depend on the 'net' milestone being reached. Have a look at RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING in /etc/conf.d/rc.

It could also be a device-initiated service. Have a look at RC_PLUG_SERVICES in /etc/conf.d/rc and make it something like RC_PLUG_SERVICES="net.wlan !net.*" .

----------

## depontius

Either "netplug" or "ifplugd" can stop the annoying wait on an unplugged eth0.  They look for a link-beat on the adapter, signifying that it's plugged in and connected to another piece of ethernet hardware, and don't bother trying dhcp if it isn't.  The annoying delay you're experiencing is the dhcp timeout/retry.  "netplug" is rather basic, just stopping the dhcp attempt.  "ifplugd" is a bit more versatile/configurable/complex, but you can do more with it.

----------

